# MyLyn und Maven installieren



## mikemodanoxxx (4. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich brauch obige Plugins für Eclipse. Ich habe die Quellen gesucht, kann sie aber nie hinzufügen weil ständig irgendwelche anderen Plugins fehlen. Ich bekomme zB folgende Fehler:


```
Requested operation cannot be performed because it would invalidate the current configuration.
See details for more information.
  -Maven SCM handler for Subclipse (Optional) (0.9.7.200902090947)
requires plug-in "org.tigris.subversion.subclipse.core".
  -Maven Integration for AJDT (Optional) (0.9.7.200902090947)
requires feature "org.eclipse.ajdt (1.5.0)", or later version.
  -Maven Integration for WTP (Optional) (0.9.7.200902090947)
requires plug-in "org.eclipse.jst.common.frameworks".
  -Mylyn Bridge: Plug-in Development (3.0.5.v20090218-1800-e33)
requires plug-in "org.eclipse.pde.ui (3.3.0)", or equivalent.
```

Wenn ich versuche die dann zu laden fehlen auf einmal andere Pakete und so weiter. Wie installiere ich die zwei Sachen am Besten? Sorry, habe bisher außer SVN noch nie meine Eclipse-Umgebung erweitert.

ciao, Simon.


----------



## maki (4. Mrz 2009)

Eclipse version?


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (4. Mrz 2009)

Version: 3.3.1.1


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2009)

Das sieht mir mehr nach Eclipse 3.4 aus, da es schwer nach einer P2 Fehlermeldung riecht.


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (4. Mrz 2009)

Habe das direkt aus "About Eclipse" rauskopiert


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2009)

Hast du vielleicht mal ein Update gemacht, oder so? 
Über welche Update Sites installierst du?
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich dir aber den Umstieg auf 3.4 raten und dann alles über die Ganymede Site installieren.


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (4. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe jetzt das 3.4er (Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers) drauf gemacht. Da ist mylyn schon drin. Die Maven Integration kann ich jetzt installieren, die optionalen Komponenten allerdings nicht (weiß auch nicht ob ich die brauchen werde).

Hier mal ein Bilder der Meldung:


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2009)

Ich weiß, noch ist das p2 Ding eine leichte Usability Katastrophe, aber das wird noch 
Schau mal unten im Dialog, bei der Fehlermeldung, sind zwei Buttons zum Scrollen. Wenn man identifiziert hat welche Bundle Versionen nicht zusammen passen, kann man es i.d.R. fixen


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (5. Mrz 2009)

Wenn ich runterscrolle kommt nichts mehr. Naja wird nicht so wichtig sein.

Letzte Frage. Was bedeutet denn das:





Ich habe mir die neueste Java SDK runtergeladen und die ist unter Preferences\Java\Installed JREs eingetragen. Was muss ich denn da noch machen?!


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2009)

Das Bild funktioniert nicht


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (5. Mrz 2009)

Irgendwie spinnt der UBB-Code hier..

Link

Die URL stimmt so.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2009)

Genau was da steht:
in der eclipse.ini musst du ein JDK eintragen. In den Preferences ein JDK hinzufügen ist nicht das gleiche, das bezieht sich auf die JREs/JDKs die Eclipse verwendet, nicht die JRE mit der es selbst läuft.
Die Maven Plugins erfordern nunmal das Eclipse selbst in einem JDK läuft.
In der ini sollte dann so etwas stehen (Zeilenumbruch beachten)

```
-vm
/path/to/jdk
```


----------



## mikemodanoxxx (5. Mrz 2009)

ok dankeschön


----------

